# Hello



## NW Wraith (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm the NW Wraith and am obviously new to this forum. I participate in a few Halloween forums (some of you may already know me) and thought I join up to see what I can learn and possibly share.

I do a yard haunt, every year, which fluctuates in scope and size depending on my theme. 

I'm looking forward to getting you know you all.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Wraith! You'll find lots of interesting characters here and plenty of great information. Enjoy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard, I think you'll find this group to be....interesting! lol


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi NW W, 

Glad to see you here...welcome.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi Bud! I'm really happy to see you here. This forum only gets better and better with all the new people coming. I know you've got a lot to offer and am excited to see what you do for '07 since your '06 pirate haunt was so great...welcome.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi NW Wraith. Nice to see another new face on board. We look forward to sharing with you and having you share with us.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome mr Wraith, I think you will like it here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy welcome to a great group of folks who can definitly help scale up your themes


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome to your 2nd home.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Wraith. I lurk on the forums that you're active on, so I'm glad to see you join us here as well.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Wraith, I'm a lurker too on those other forums. Glad to see ya here!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Wraith. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Wraith! Welcome into the mix.... you'll love it here!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome wee beastie!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome, look forward to sharing info....


----------

